# do you plan on entering the regs or reserves?



## ryanmann356 (9 Sep 2006)

discuss


----------



## AIC_2K5 (9 Sep 2006)

Both.

Joining reserves next year after I'm done cadets. When I'm done university CT to Regs. 

I have a few former members of my squadron that are getting right into the regs. One of them leaves for BMQ next week.

AIC


----------



## Burrows (9 Sep 2006)

The current plan of action for me is to become an MP or Intelligence Officer.  I MIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT join the navy as an officer (unsure MOC at this time).


----------



## Dale Denton (9 Sep 2006)

I plan to join the reserves with some of my friends for summer training next year. Then I might either join the regulars for awhile then University/college, then ROTP to become an armoured officer


----------



## Cpl.Banks (9 Sep 2006)

I have just gotten my papers from the recruitment centre for the ROTP program. I hope to become an Infantry officer after graduation.
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## ryanmann356 (10 Sep 2006)

gonna go into the reserves when i age out of cadets, not hardcore enough for the regs plus i wanna stay here on the best er i mean west coast  ;D
hopefully go overseas


----------



## yoman (11 Sep 2006)

Yes I do plan on joining the regular forces. Hopefully as a pilot, if not I'm not sure. Possibly combat arms or maybe even MARS. Only time will tell.


----------



## warspite (11 Sep 2006)

Want to join regular force as MARS officer through ROTP. Can't wait... but I'm going to have to.


----------



## Pte Joker (12 Sep 2006)

Reg force Infantry NCM im NOT becoming and Officer....to much paper work  ;D


----------



## wo_wong830 (13 Sep 2006)

uhh to me....im going after CIC!


----------



## ryanmann356 (13 Sep 2006)

Burgoyne said:
			
		

> Reg force Infantry NCM im NOT becoming and Officer....to much paper work  ;D



haha you want to work for a living dont ya?  ;D j/k


----------



## triggs (14 Sep 2006)

I was in till a few months ago when i quit now i am 90% on my way to regs  :soldier:


----------



## Pte Joker (14 Sep 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> haha you want to work for a living dont ya?  ;D j/k


ya heh and once you get high up in the Officer ranks...you cant have any fun so i just want Sergeant...and im happy  :cam:


----------



## p_imbeault (14 Sep 2006)

Burgoyne said:
			
		

> ya heh and once you get high up in the Officer ranks...you cant have any fun so i just want Sergeant...and im happy  :cam:


I am sure Snr Officers appreciate that lol  ;D


----------



## baudspeed (14 Sep 2006)

Planning to submit application into Reg Forces in december as NCM
Going Army with preferences as follows:
1) Armor  
2) Infantry
3) Combat Engineer


----------



## Rice0031 (14 Sep 2006)

I am currently joining the reserves. My original plan was that I was going to join the reserves to see how I like the military.
If things go well, it could lead to a more "main" career, as opposed to something "on the side". Though nothing is out of the question, yet.

I was told joining the reserves to see if you would consider going reg is like staying an extra year at high school to see if you would go to uni or not.
Nevertheless, should be interesting, and I do not plan on flaking out of the reserves even if I do decide not to go reg.

That is my story, in a nut shell. Though I was never in cadets...


----------



## Burrows (14 Sep 2006)

Burgoyne said:
			
		

> ya heh and once you get high up in the Officer ranks...you cant have any fun so i just want Sergeant...and im happy  :cam:


Tell that to Monty.


----------



## ryanmann356 (14 Sep 2006)

Burgoyne said:
			
		

> ya heh and once you get high up in the Officer ranks...you cant have any fun



I always feel so bad for the admin Os and OCs and COs who never get out from under their mountains of paperwork


----------



## Pte Joker (17 Sep 2006)

heh ya poor guys/girls but i think the Admin O in Delta this year liked it...odd....i love being out in the field or at least doing something related to it this summer Blackdown in Delta it seemed like only two cadets wanted to stay out on the FTX me and another course cadet a lot of them forgot their hygiene kits and then we went and got them then when we got back most kept whining about being dirty wet and smelly and stuff  and stuff what do you expect to be clean out in the field.....we only spent one night out there.....


----------



## ryanmann356 (17 Sep 2006)

Burgoyne said:
			
		

> heh ya poor guys/girls but i think the Admin O in Delta this year liked it...odd....i love being out in the field or at least doing something related to it this summer Blackdown in Delta it seemed like only two cadets wanted to stay out on the FTX me and another course cadet a lot of them forgot their hygiene kits and then we went and got them then when we got back most kept whining about being dirty wet and smelly and stuff  and stuff what do you expect to be clean out in the field.....we only spent one night out there.....



then come to VACSTC, everyone loves the field


----------



## Pte Joker (18 Sep 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> I am sure Snr Officers appreciate that lol  ;D





what it's not my fault their to old ;D j/k


----------



## Pronto123 (18 Sep 2006)

Maybe joining the Regs sometime next year.
Possibly as a Sig Op. or a Comm Research Op.

If anyone has any info on either one of these, let me know.


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Sep 2006)

I know not someone, but _something_ that does: army.ca
Check out that search button that's hiding in plain sight near the top.


----------



## Pronto123 (19 Sep 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> I know not someone, but _something_ that does: army.ca
> Check out that search button that's hiding in plain sight near the top.


read every single one of those posts/threads


----------



## Rocketryan (19 Sep 2006)

I was hoping to join the reserves when I turn 16, and then go to RMC when I am 19..and then pursue a career withing the Canadian Forces

However.

I just discovered that my squadron came up with a rule because alot of people were joining the reserves.

The Rule:If you intend on joining the reserves you must make a choice.If you wan't to join the reserves,give up cadets,If you wan't to stay in cadets,give up the reserves.

Pretty stupid if you ask me.

Anyone elses squadron or corps have this rule?

So unless I give up cadets....I can't join reserves. But I'm still hoping to go to RMC and have a career in the Canadian Forces


----------



## p_imbeault (20 Sep 2006)

The rule makes sense to me, you should really have only one commitment I'd imagine it would be very hard to balance the two.


----------



## yoman (20 Sep 2006)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Anyone elses squadron or corps have this rule?



Yes, until recently. Now you have to have an interview with the CO. Then the CO will decide if you can handle the reserves, cadets and school all at once. This is a very touchy issue at my unit.


----------



## tabernac (20 Sep 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I MIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT join the navy as an officer



Welcome to the dark side... We've been waiting. 
In all seriousness, it would be
1)MARS
2)Armoured
3)Pilot, if eyes are not good enough, AirNav.


----------



## AIC_2K5 (20 Sep 2006)

> Anyone elses squadron or corps have this rule?
> 
> 
> Yes, until recently. Now you have to have an interview with the CO. Then the CO will decide if you can handle the reserves, cadets and school all at once. This is a very touchy issue at my unit.



WHAT!? I thought you were not allowed to have 2 COs, thus not able to be a cadet and reservist at the same time...? At least that's what I was told by my Trg O  

The only reason that has kept my from walking into CFRC Vancouver and joining the reserves is the fact that I'm still in cadets and I only have one year left...and now I find out you can do both at the same time!?!?

I'm going to have to look more into this...


----------



## condor888000 (20 Sep 2006)

There is a CATO out there on this. Search for it its out there. However I will save you some time, pretty much its permitable under two conditions. First, the cadet unit CO knows and agrees that you can handle it, and two, the PRes unit CO knows and agrees you can handle it. So if your Trg O said that, it may be coming from the CO in which case you're up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## Rocketryan (21 Sep 2006)

The CATO has caused me happiness yet still caused me suffering(I wen't to a camp about shooting..but the cato wouldn't let us shoot the Lee-Enfields OR the C7's)

Hmm. Thanks everyone..I guess I am going to be talking with my CO on tuesday


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Sep 2006)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> I was hoping to join the reserves when I turn 16, and then go to RMC when I am 19..and then pursue a career withing the Canadian Forces
> 
> However.
> 
> ...



I say screw the cadets.  You'll have to do it anyways one day.  Invest some time towards your career (being in the res).

Max


----------



## Prometheus (21 Sep 2006)

im sure once you go to the reserves 4 a couple of weeks you wont want to go to cadets


----------



## Burrows (21 Sep 2006)

Cadets and the reserves are DIFFERENT.  While many cadets may leave for the reserves, if you can stay then I think it may be a good idea.  Young cadets need leadership, and not only will you provide that, but you will also provide a motivator for THEM to join the CF when they're older.

Prometheus, MSN speak is frowned upon.


----------



## yoman (21 Sep 2006)

The only thing holding me back from joining the reserves are these two things:

1. The opportunity to earn you pilots license for free and as a concentrated course.
2. The friends I have made here. I would not be who I am today without these people. 

The reserves will always be there, cadets won't. 

If I do not get into ROTP, I will be joining the reserves and enrol in university.

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1307_b.pdf There's the CATO about being in the reserves/in cadets.



			
				Rocketryan said:
			
		

> The CATO has caused me happiness yet still caused me suffering(I wen't to a camp about shooting..but the cato wouldn't let us shoot the Lee-Enfields OR the C7's)
> 
> Hmm. Thanks everyone..I guess I a
> i'm going to be talking with my CO on tuesday



Join army cadets then.


----------



## Rocketryan (21 Sep 2006)

But my friends are in air cadets.
I know what you mean yoman though yoman.
My friends in cadets are my 3rd family(mine is 1st,my best friend is 2nd)
Plus the cool camps I get to go on.
And what do you mean cadets won't always be here????

I think I'll talk to my CO first before i choose which one to give up(If i have to)


----------



## yoman (21 Sep 2006)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> But my friends are in air cadets.
> I know what you mean yoman though yoman.
> My friends in cadets are my 3rd family(mine is 1st,my best friend is 2nd)
> Plus the cool camps I get to go on.
> ...



When you turn 19 you can no longer be a cadet. Hence why it won't always be there. 

Just examine your goals and decide where to go from there.

edit: Your profile says your 14. Don't worry about it until you turn 16. Enjoy cadets at least for the next couple of years.


----------



## AIC_2K5 (21 Sep 2006)

> The reserves will always be there, cadets won't.



Exactly. I joined cadets just days after my 12th birthday. I started my cadet career as soon as I could, and I intend to see it through to the very end. 

I just brought up the topic because over the past recent months I have seen alot of my ex-cadet friends go off into the Reserves and Regs. I geuss I'm just getting impatient.

AIC


----------



## Sloaner (22 Sep 2006)

As I have advised many of my cadets in the past, and I think I've posted here before, choosing between cadets and the reserves comes down to what your longer term goals are.  For those interested in a Regular force career, it may be more useful to stay in cadets until you're out of school and old evough for the regs.  I say this only because the process for a CT (component transfer) can take a while and is not always beneficial to the individual making that jump.  If your aspiration is to be a long serving reservist, start your career as soon as possible and learn from day one what it will take.

While I am  a huge proponent of the cadet program, everyone will look to take different things from this program so decide what you want from it, and how it contributes to your longer term goals, and use the cadet system and the knowledge you gain here as a springboard for those goals.  Please don't look at cadets being a means to an end unto itself, this is the first step on a long journey, but if you don't have a destination in mind, you'll be out of cadets thinking what next soon enough.


----------



## Rocketryan (22 Sep 2006)

A Seargant in my Squadron is graduating at wings Parade to go to RMC.
He didn't join the Reserves because A.He would be transfering to Regs, and B.He would ALSO be transferring to Air.(The Reserve unit is army)

Although I am only 14 my birthday is in like 20 days...So Basically A year for me Not 2
I just got a late birthday


----------



## ryanmann356 (23 Sep 2006)

i've heard of alot of people say that its alot better to start in the reserves and see if you can hack it before going into the regs.  It seems like a good idea to me


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> i've heard of alot of people say that its alot better to start in the reserves and see if you can hack it before going into the regs.  It seems like a good idea to me



Apples and oranges. Pick one and go with it.


----------



## ryanmann356 (3 Oct 2006)

cadets gets you interested in the reserves, the reserves may interest you in the Regs, depends on how much you like it.


----------



## ryanmann356 (7 Oct 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> If you go officer in the regs, it lets you know what your troops will do



haha know what kind of stuff you get to put up with


----------

